# Hello from Colorado Springs



## Rascus (May 16, 2009)

Hello folks of Archery Talk.

I just moved here after living in Hawaii for the last 10yrs. It's been awhile since I've hunted and last time was with a rifle, never with a bow.

For some reason the allure to go bow-hunting has struck me and have been trying to read and learn as much as I can. I've hit up a couple stores to get some ideas of what to buy, get, etc and still somewhat confused...lol

I know I'm going to need to go in and get measured, the one shop I went to didn't have any left handed bows or I might have done that today.

I've been told don't go too cheap or don't go to expensive for your first bow so if anyone has any suggestions, comments, etc please fill me in.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Rascus (May 16, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Dave. Have fun here.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT

You have gotten some good advice so far. Your get a lot more here.

Enjoy!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## midget777 (May 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!! Shoot all the bows you can and then decide which one feels best.


----------



## Rascus (May 16, 2009)

Thanks all for the warm welcome. Went and check out a few this weekend, didn't have any left handed ones though.

I found this one on ebay, that is a package deal NEW FRED BEAR Instinct Compound Bow Package LH 60-70# for 370.

How is that for a first time bow?


----------



## smaxwell (May 26, 2008)

Welcome! I'm in Pagosa Springs, about 4 1/2 hours SW of you, my sister-in-law lives in the C Springs and we get down there several times a year. 

Once you take your first animal, or even you first shot up close and personal with a bow, you will be addicted!


----------



## coyote9090 (May 4, 2009)

welcome. Im not to far from cospgs. if you want to travel up to gander in aurora they have several lefty's im shure they will let you try.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT! My suggestion is to buy the best that you can afford.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Rascus (May 16, 2009)

coyote9090 said:


> welcome. Im not to far from cospgs. if you want to travel up to gander in aurora they have several lefty's im shure they will let you try.


Yea, I need to do that. I saw this one on Cabelas http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_418364&id=0063507418744a


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

:welcome:TO ARCHERY TALK!


----------

